# BIG Viv build.



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok this is it folks it was a old wardrobe but now im going to make it into 1 hell of a vivarium. Its 56" long 53" high 21" wide in the bottom i will also be making a fake rock scene as i want to put my beardies init. In the top viv there will be some of my tarantulas init.


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

started making there feeding bowls early stages.


----------



## murtle123 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Hello again*

I was thinkin of building a viv ! Hard work???? Pricey?? Give me some tips , x


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

murtle123 said:


> I was thinkin of building a viv ! Hard work???? Pricey?? Give me some tips , x


pretty easy once you have worked out the sizes
best tip id say is use something with a melamine coating, been a bitch trying to find something cheap but good to waterproof mdf; have to buy pond paint in the end! lol


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

wow! i would frikkin love to have a viv that size lol cant wait to see the finished product keep the updates comin :notworthy:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*BIG viv build*

It can be very pricey building a viv but all this wood was from a old wardrobe its prob cost me £20 so far i have the runners on it now and im waiting for my vents to come in the post the vent holes are 70mm there is 4 in the bottom and 2 on the top.
my glass cutters have closed down where i live and im thinking of useing 
clear perspex i have been quoeted £75 for the top and bottom viv cut all to size aswell do u think this is worth it?
will keep u all posted on this build.
thanks for comms


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

shortyshazz said:


> It can be very pricey building a viv but all this wood was from a old wardrobe its prob cost me £20 so far i have the runners on it now and im waiting for my vents to come in the post the vent holes are 70mm there is 4 in the bottom and 2 on the top.
> my glass cutters have closed down where i live and im thinking of useing
> clear perspex i have been quoeted £75 for the top and bottom viv cut all to size aswell do u think this is worth it?
> will keep u all posted on this build.
> thanks for comms


 try a double glazing or conservatory firm
im quite lucky in that my grandad's gf works for a conservatory company so i get glass well cheap
to be honest i think £75 for perspex is not too bad but you may be able to get things cheaper from a smaller company.. or a bigger one!! lol


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

What's going in the viv?
Looks great so far.

thanks

Harry


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*BIG viv build*

Hi i know its been a long time since this has been updated but i need to get rid of my common boa before this big viv moves into the house :lol2: So heres afew more pics of the fake rock scene hope you all like.


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

beautiful well done :2thumb:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*BIG viv build*

Thank you for the comms.


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

any updates I really like it :no1:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*Some new pics.*

ok this is it now :lol2: its taking so long cause need to sell my boa to move this into the house.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

looks great will be wicked when finished keep it up


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

looks good mate whats expanding foam like to use for fake rock??


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Its a bit of a pain useing expanding foam but u do get use to it.
thanks for comms.


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*fakerock*

Ok peeps as you all know im building this. I think i took something on to big as this is my 2nd time at doing the fakerock scene and need some painting advice :lol2: There is going 2 be backing paper on there with the desert scene and im going to paint a sky on the top under side of the viv. Or do you think im getting there slowly with the last 2 pics. Im trying 2 get the burnt red rock look for my bearded dragon viv. And im not getting anywhere looks more like a landscape from mars:lol2: So all you peeps which have built fake rock with this colour could you help. this is it as to now.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

If I'm picturing what you want your fake rocks to look like then check out this link Terrain Guide: Rock Outcroppings | Battlebarge

If you don't fancy painting it like that (will take a long time to paint to that level of detail!) Then use the dry brushing technique and a ink wash over what you have already done. If you wanna see what you can achieve by dry brushing check out my Viv build (link is in my signature).

Hope this helps


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

spatte88 thank you for this i did checkout your build and its 1 of the best i have seen amazing.


----------



## Dweebster (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi shorty with reply to your message, i got the colour/effect of my background by gluing a red substrate as a under coat, then going over it with a orange substrate that i bought from local pet store.
some pics here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/263267-need-advice-my-new-viv.html
if you wanna take a look at how i did it


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok peeps im going 2 leave it at this i put varnish on it today a little brown paint with sand as well i think it looks ok:lol2:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

I have started on the top viv now for my male beardie here are some more pics.




























And the bottom viv again.


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok the top viv is done now what u peeps think. Im happy with the result:lol2:


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

might just be the angle of the pic but the roof of the bottom viv looks like it has a fair bow in it. maybe needs strengthening to stack the top viv safely.


----------



## kanz (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------



## sugars (Aug 19, 2009)

shortyshazz said:


> It can be very pricey building a viv but all this wood was from a old wardrobe its prob cost me £20 so far i have the runners on it now and im waiting for my vents to come in the post the vent holes are 70mm there is 4 in the bottom and 2 on the top.
> my glass cutters have closed down where i live and im thinking of useing
> clear perspex i have been quoeted £75 for the top and bottom viv cut all to size aswell do u think this is worth it?
> will keep u all posted on this build.
> thanks for comms


lol my nabour can get me perspex for free so i am just waiting for her dad to get it cut the right sizes


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

:2thumb: again Thanks peeps for good comms your lucky you can get perspex for free :lol2: Cant wait till i can get the bottom viv done now.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice one mate,id live in that viv myself: victory:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok peeps i should have this viv finally done soon cant bloody wait 2 :lol2: just wanted 2 bump this project up.


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*New pics*

OK peeps here it is as today :lol2: just need a log from the forest an a few artifical plants.

ignore the bulb i have in there i got a 100W spot bulb on order and 10% uvb tube also got blue L.E.D lights for night time just for show then the last 2 pics r the beardies in the top viv. think there male and female so in time they will need to be apart.


----------



## haderz (Jul 20, 2009)

is it good to heave your beardy sittig on the UV tube lol?


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

She does it for a few secs then jumps off :lol2:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi wanted to know if ppl are interested in buying this huge viv as i have moved on 2 keeping a marine tank and i have a son coming soon i have 1 female beardie in the bottom the top tank is emty


----------



## desparza28 (Jun 10, 2010)

How did you wire the uvb bulb in there and where did you get it?


----------

